# Eheim skim350 fix - no more death trap



## milanioom (13 Feb 2014)

_*Hi!*_
  After a year of learning, I'm finally in a position to contribute to this great forum.
Like many of you i too had a problem with a nasty surface film on my open tank so i went ahead and bought a aforementioned surface skimmer.The little thing works great but from time to time i found my self constantly fishing out smaller fish and shrimps.
  So after some thought i came up with this easy DIY fix.
Only thing you'll need is to find some tube with similar diameter to the inside of a skimmer cap (it must be a tight fit). Cut the smaller openings with a knife and you're done. 
  Month of operation without a single living member  trapped makes me a happy aquarist! 

 

thanks for reading.


----------



## Gary Nelson (13 Feb 2014)

That's a great idea and thanks for sharing it


----------



## nduli (13 Feb 2014)

Great idea. What's the outside diameter of the tube you used?


----------



## Ady34 (14 Feb 2014)

Nice idea, seems there are a few variations on improving the skimmer:
Eheim Surface Skimmer - Death Trap! | UK Aquatic Plant Society
Mine seems to only trap snails, the most annoying thing being the noise of snail shells clanking off the side of the skimmer


----------



## allan angus (6 Mar 2014)

yep simple and im allready rumaging for a bit of tube thanks


----------



## Samjpikey (6 Mar 2014)

Nice idea , I've used a stainless steel mesh for mine but this would have been easier .... Nice one  


Sent from my mobile telecommunications device


----------



## Samjpikey (3 Oct 2014)

Came up with this idea , it's not rocket science but thought I would share , probably has already been discussed ... 

I've cut my sponge in half and I've wedged it in the top skimmer part by the bottom (the remove able part) , I've done this because I can now easily clean or swap out the sponge daily without getting my hands in the water . 

Cheers


----------



## James D (8 Oct 2014)

Mine turned into a real death trap! The plastic casing of the power cable split on my 350 right where it goes into the unit - under water! I wanted less equipment in the the tank anyway so I binned it but it could have been very dodgy, just a heads up.


----------



## Alexander Belchenko (8 Oct 2014)

Rats, just recently bought one.


----------

